# Phantom power amp for ECM8000



## Jonas_h (Jan 7, 2009)

I have just bought the Behringer DEQ2496 and a ECM8000 mic for my new DIY sub. I would really like to make a frequency sweep with REQ and see the response curve of my sub, so I can flatten it with the DEQ.

But what exactly do I have to buy to connect the ECM8000 to my PC? I have found this XLR -> USB which supports phantom power: [Ok, just inserted the link, but the forum does not allow me to do that because of possible spam... But google this one: THE T.BONE MICPLUG USB]

Would you guys recommend using this or would another solution be better?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You require a mic preamp that connects to the line-in of your soundcard, and also has a line-in so you can carry out a suitable soundcard calibration file that includes the mic preamp in the loop.

Take a look at the XENYX 802 shown in the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That item would work if you wanted to get the mic’s signal into the computer for the purposes of say, make a recording using a program like Audacity or Garage Band. But as brucek noted, for REW a sound card with line inputs and outputs is needed so that a calibration file can be generated. The calibration file is critical because it compensates for any deviation from flat that the sound card may exhibit. As you have figured out, to use the ECM8000 mic with REW, a mic pre amp with phantom power is needed, but it has to connect to the sound card, not directly to the computer. Alternately, a sound card with a built-in mic pre amp can be used; Tascam, E-MU and M-Audio and others make such products.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jonas_h (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the answers!

So if I want to use REW, I must connect the soundcard to my receiver with the line-out connections? Would digital connection not work? (Like HDMI/SPDIF).

*EDIT:* Would this card be good? "M-AUDIO MOBILE PRE USB". And is it "tested" on REW?
I would rather have an external USB card. Then connect the ECM8000 to the usb-card, the card to the PC via USB, and use the line outs in the card to the receiver?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Jonas_h said:


> Thanks for the answers!
> 
> So if I want to use REW, I must connect the soundcard to my receiver with the line-out connections? Would digital connection not work? (Like HDMI/SPDIF).


No digital connections won't work, because the sound card can't be calibrated that way.



> *EDIT:* Would this card be good? "M-AUDIO MOBILE PRE USB". And is it "tested" on REW?
> I would rather have an external USB card. Then connect the ECM8000 to the usb-card, the card to the PC via USB, and use the line outs in the card to the receiver?


I believe the Pre USB will work, but you should do a search on this Forum and the REW Forum to make sure. If you can find a thread with a sound card calibration graph and/or a frequency response graph, then they were successful in using it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

